# Freedom, Eliminator 36'' outdoor wood furnace,  Instruction help



## oldbay (Sep 20, 2016)

Hell all, Very new to this. I just purchased the above furnace. No owners, operators, parts or any other paper work came with it. I can't find anything on the net. Was told they are out of business for six years. I've never owned one nor know very much about it All pumps, thermostats are in place. Received a large roll of uninsulated orange 1'' pipe ( assume to be Pex ). Looks like a semi flexible radiator hose. Also two water to water heat exchangers, one large, one small. Two heat pipes inside, stainless steel I think. One has pin holes in it. Welder trying to figure out how to replace them. Looking for any help anyone could provide.
Thanks.


----------



## hondaracer2oo4 (Sep 20, 2016)

Head over to http://outdoorwoodfurnaceinfo.com/forum/index.php. A lot more outdoor wood boiler people there. I'm over on that forum too.


----------

